# Flexibility is key to treating children with type 1 diabetes



## Amity Island (Aug 30, 2020)

An article about using degludec as a basal for kids. As a user of Tresiba Degludec myself, I have often thought about how felxible degludec is when it comes to the timing of dose, in that it doesn't make any difference, if I take it a few hours early or later each day.

Dr Nandu Thalange of Al Jalila Children’s Speciality Hospital, Dubai, is a paediatric endocrinologist with a particular interest in childhood diabetes. Nandu believes that the treatment of type 1 diabetes in children requires a level of flexibility that many existing treatments do not offer. In 2015, a long-lasting insulin called degludec was launched. This new type of basal insulin offers exactly the type of flexibility and control that is needed by young people with diabetes. 









						Flexibility is key in treating children with type 1 diabetes
					

Dr Nandu Thalange has created a narrative review of the clinical use of degludec in children with Type 1 diabetes.




					researchoutreach.org


----------

